# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  صفوى من الالف الى الياء

## المميزة

صفــــوى

تعتبر مدينة صفوى من أهم وأعرق مدن المنطقة الشرقية على ساحل الخليج العربي . واحة خضراء هادئه منببسطة على شواطئ ساحل الخط . عايشت وتفاعلت مع أعرق الحضارات وأقدمها . تفجرت من أراضيها أشهر العيون ، كعين (داروش) الجوفية التي اشتهرت بعذوبة وقوة مائها الذي يتدفق منها بغزارة شديدة عبر سبعة أنهر ليسقي واحات ونخيل صفوى ، وكانت تُسمى (عين الصفا) لصفاء مائها ومن إسمها أشتق الإسم الذي حملته المدينة (صفوى). ويُقال أن هذه العين سميت بإسم الملك (دارا يوس) ملك الفرس (521 – 485 قبل الميلاد) (حمد الجاسر – المعجم الجغرافي ، لمنطقة الشرقية – ج3 ص1225).
وأستوطنتها شتى القبائل والشعوب إذ تفاعلت حياتها الزراعية والبحرية والثقافية مع كافة الحضارات المحيطة قديمها وحديثها حتى مطلع عصر البترول والثورة النفطية. 
أنعكس ذلك الانفتاح الحضاري على طبيعة سكانها الميالة للتآلف الداخلي والتسامح مع الآخرين والانفتاح على ثقافاتهم إذ شكل سكانها الطليعة الرائدة في الصناعة النفطية ، وبذلك أصبحوا عنصراً مهماً في التنمية الاقتصادية للمملكة وتطورها ، في الوقت الذي كان البعض من سكان الجزيرة العربية يتحفظون على العمل في الصناعة والأخذ بالحضارة الحديثة.
الموقع : 

تقع واحة صفوى على الساحل الشمالي للخليج العربي ، وعلى بعد ثلاثين كيلو متر إلى الشمال من مدينة الدمام العاصمة الحديثة للمنطقة الشرقية . وتبعد 14 كيلو متراً إلى الشمال من واحة القطيف الأم ، إذ تفصلها عن القطيف سبخة جافة إلى الجنوب من صفوى ، كما تفصلها سبخة أخرى من الشمال عن ميناء رأس تنورة النفطي. ولا تبعد عن ميناء راس تنورة ومصفاة البترول سوى أقل من 15 كيلومتر.
وتقع صفوى على الخط السريع بين الظهران والجبيل ، ويمر منها طريقاً سريعاً لمرفأ راس تنورة ، ولذلك فقد إكتسبت أهمية متزايدة باعتبارها ممراً رئيسياً لموظفي شركة ارامكو والشركات الصناعية في مدينة الجبيل ، وساهم موقعها في تعريفها بمختلف الفئآت من العمال والموظفين الذين يقصدون الجبيل او الظهران او راس تنورة.
ويكون مدفن جاوان (ياوان) الأثري الأمتداد الشمالي لمدينة صفوى والذي يعود تاريخه إلى 4000 سنة ق.م. إذ دلت المكتشفات الأثرية به إلى وجود ترابط قوي بين سكان المنطقة وحضارة بلاد ما بين النهرين وحضارة دلمون .
السكان – المجتمع :
تقدر وزارة الصحة عدد سكان صفوى الذين يراجعون الوحدات الصحية والمسجلين في ملفاتها بنحو 25.000 نسمة ، في حين يراجع عوائل موظفي شركة ارامكو وشركات القطاع الخاص المستشفيات الخاصة ، ولا تشملهم إحصائية الوزارة ، في ذات الوقت فإن اوسط التقديرات ترجح أن يكون سكان صفوى قد بلغوا نحو 40.000 نسمة.
- وسكان صفوى في الماضي من المزارعين والبحارين ، وفي الحاضر هم في الغالب من موظفي الشركات الصناعية ، ودخل الفرد في هذه المدينة هو في حدود متوسط دخل الفرد في المملكة بشكل عام.
- ويمتاز أهل هذه المنطقة ، بأريحية عالية ، والمبادرة ، وإمكانية الانخراط في الأعمال الخيرية والتطوعية ، وكذلك اثراء العمل المؤسساتي والجماعي.
- ويُعرف عن أهل صفوى ارتباطهم الشديد بالأعمال الإجتماعي كإقامة الإحتفالات والمناسبات والحضور المكثف في الجنائز والمناسبات الدينية.
- كما يشتهر أهلها بالإعتزاز بالنفس ، بيد أن أهم ما ينقصها وجود عدد كافٍ من الوجهاء والأعيان والمتصدين للشأن العام ، سواء من رجال الأعمال أو العلماء أو المثقفين. 

البيوت والعائلات في صفوى

وسكان صفوى يرجعون لعائلات عربية أقحاح ، ومنهم فخوذ لعائلات لها إمتداد في الجزيرة العربية (المملكة ودول الخليج) ، ومنهم :
- آل ابراهيم : 
ويعودون لقبيلة (شّمر) في حائل ، وقد نزحوا قبل قرون الى مناطق متعددة في القطيف وصفوى والعراق وغيرها. وتنتمي هذه العائلة الى قبيلة (طي) القحطانية ، التي عرفت فيما بعد بـ(شمر).
- آل المير ، الشرفا ، السادة :
وهي عوائل موسوية قرشية تعود في نسبها الى الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم سابع أئمة اهل البيت ، ومنهم من قدم للمنطقة من البحرين حيث يعيشون هناك.
- الداود :
وتعود الى بني تميم إبن مرّ ويرتفع نسبها الى نزار بن معد بن عدنان ، وأصلها من حوطة بني تميم في نجد.
- آل حبيب :
وينتمون لقبيلة سبيع القحطانية.
- الصادق :
وينتمون لعبد القيس بن أسد بن ربيعة بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.
- آل مسلم :
وأصلهم من بني تميم بالحوطة في نجد.
- آل قريش :
وهم أيضاً بطن من بطون سبيع ، وقد قدموا من بيشة قبل 300 سنة. وفي أنساب العرب : أنهم من ثقيف في الطائف بجبال الحجاز.
- آل سعيد :
وهم من شّمر ولها علاقة بقبيلة الظفير بين نجد والعراق.
- آل مرهون :
وهم من العجمان ولها اقارب في البصرة.
- آل خميس :
وينتمون لسبيع ، وقد نزحوا من جداوة واستوطنوا الاحساء فصفوى.
- آل مطيلق نسايب لا ال شلاتي :
من بني خالد ، فخذ المهاشير.
- آل دهيم :
من بني هاجر.
- الزاير ، العجاج ، الصلاح ، الحمدان ، الشلاتي ، اليوسف :
قحطانيون.
بالاضافة الى عوائل أخرى ، مثل : 
الكاظم ، البشري ، الأحمد ، الخويلدي ،السيف ، الناصر ، الشاهين ، الدخيل ، الملا ، الخلف ، الطويل ، العصفور ، القصاب ، العباس ، السعيد ، الشرياوي ، الصفواني ، الهاني ، المعلم ، النصفان ، الدرويش ، الفردان ، الفاران ، الغاشي ، العيسى ، العاشور ، الصالح.

وقفة مع الماضي :
عرفت صفوى تاريخاً بعدة أسماء منها : (الصفا) نسبة لعين الصفا والمعروفة اليوم بأسم الداروش كشهرة لها ، كما عرفت بأسم (جونان أو جاوان) نسبة لمدفن جاوان إلى الشمال منها ، وسميت في حقبة أخرى (صفوان) و (صفواء) كما تدل على ذلك المصادر التاريخية.

يقول الشاعر علي بن المقرب العيوني :
والخط من صفواء حازوها فما أبقوا بها شبراً إلى الظهران
ينتمي سكان صفوى المعاصرون في جذورهم إلى قبائل عربية أصيله ذات أصول عدنانية وقحطانية يأتي في طليعتها قضاعة وبنو حفص من بني عبد القيس الذين نزحوا لبلاد البحرين منذ الجاهلية.
تعاقبت على المنطقة شعوب وقبائل كثيرة تنازعت فيما بينها وذلك لما رأت فيها من مرتع خصب للأستقرار من حياة البداوة ، ومصدر غني للحياة البحرية والتجارية . فكانت هنالك علاقات تجارية متطورة فيما بين منطقة البحرين والقطيف بما فيها صفوى من جهة وبين الحضارات المحيطة في بلاد الرافدين والهند بل وحتى شواطئ المتوسط من جهة أخرى ذلك منذ زمن الكنعانيين وسومر مروراً بالعصر الأسلامي .

تاريخياً 
أعتمد سكان مدينة صفوى كغيرهم من شعوب منطقة البحرين والقطيف على الزراعة وركوب البحر بقصد الغوص وصيد الأسماك أو التجارة لضمان رزقهم . فصفوى كانت ولا تزال لحد ما من أهم المدن المنتجة والمصدرة للتمور ، وتُقدر كمية النخيل المزروعة والمنتجة في صفوى حتى العام 1970 بـ 50 الف نخلة.
وتزرع في واحة صفوى بعض أنواع الخضار كالطماطم والحبوب ، وقد تلاشت الزراعة منذ السبعينات بسبب استقطاب الصناعة النفطية للمزارعين والعمال ، ولتراجع ايرادات المزارعين ، واضمحلال الثروة المائية التي عرفت بها المدينة ، فقد غار ماء العيون الارتوازية الطبيعية كعين (الداروش) و (الوسطية) و (دويليب) وغيرها بسبب حقن آبار النفط بكميات هائلة من المياه مع نمو صناعة النفط وسوء استغلال المياه والتسيب الغير منظم في حفر الآبار الأرتوازية . 
كما أن صفوى كانت ولا تزال من أهم مدن المنطقة الشرقية أنتاجاً وتصديراً للأسماك والربيان (الجمبري) وخاصة لدولتي قطر والكويت ولسائر مناطق المملكة الأخرى .
حتى الماضي القريب أنتشرت في صفوى تربية الأغنام والمواشي والصناعات اليدوية المعتمدة على النخلة وصناعة أستخراج وتجفيف الملح وصناعة الجص والفخار ، إضافة إلى أن شريحة من المجتمع كانت تهتم بتجارة اللؤلؤ والسلوق (الرطب المغلي) والجلود. 
مع بزوغ صناعة النفط أكتسبت صفوى أهمية كبيرة وذلك لتوسط موقعها بين مراكز إنتاج النفط وتكريره وتسويقه ، بين الظهران جنوباً والجبيل ورأس تنوره شمالاً . فاتجه سكانها بصناعة النفط وبذلك أصبحوا مع بقية أهالي القطيف في طليعة من ساهم في تجذير صناعة النفط في الخليج والاستفادة من مكتسبات الحركة الصناعية والعمرانية والثقافية التي صاحبت الطفرة النفطية وأن كان ذلك على حساب الحياة الزراعية البحرية التقليدية والتي تراجعت بشكل كبير وملحوظ خاصة في الجانب الزراعي إذ ترك الفلاحون مزارعهم واتجهو للعمل في معامل تكرير النفط والخدمات التابعة لها .
ومع الطفرة النفطية برزت في مدينة صفوى كغيرها من مدن المنطقة الشرقية العديد من الكفاءات الشابة المتعلمة والمتألقة في شتى جوانب الثقافة . ساعد على ذلك انتشار المدارس في المدينة وافتتاح المعاهد والجامعات المتقدمة في المدن الحديثة التي نمت في عهد الطفرة النفطية كالدمام والخبر والظهران . 
الانفتاح الذي عايشته مدينة صفوى في ماضيها الزراعي والبحري وحاضرها الصناعي والنفطي أدى لبروز جيل جديد يتميز بالوعي والشعور الأجتماعي الشديد ، ملامحه التآلف والتكافل والتعاون الداخلي ومساعدة الغير ، ولعل أكبر دليل على ذلك هو أنتشار العدد الكبير من المؤسسات الأهلية في البلد والتي تعني بمجمل الشأن الأجتماعي وتهتم بحل المشاكل العالقة أجتماعياً في شتى جوانب الحياة الأنسانية .

الحركة العلمية والأدبية :
كان لهذا الخليط بين حياة الأستقرار الزراعية والصناعية وحركة التجارة مع العالم الخارجي أثره في أنتعاش الحركة العلمية والأدبية في مدينة صفوى وكان ذلك على يد الخطباء ورجال الدين والتجار والمثقفين الذين كان لهم أرتباط قوي وأتصال ملحوظ مع الحركة الأدبية في الدول المجاورة وخاصة البحرين والعراق وإيران إذ أنعكس ذلك على النتاج الأدبي لتلك الفترة .
ونشطت في مطلع الثمانينات حركة الابتعاث العلمي للدول الغربية والامتداد العلمي الديني مع العراق وإيران خلال العقدين الأخيرين .
فقد أرسلت (ارامكو) عدداً كبيراً من موظفيها للدراسة في الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا كان من صفوى عدداً كبيراً منهم ، كما أُ بتعث عدد آخر من طلاب الجامعات وموظفي القطاع العام لأخذ دورات دراسية في الغرب.
في نفس الفترة نشطت حركة التعليم الديني التي إتخذت طابعاً متنامياً منذ العام 1980 حيث تخصص عدد من أبنائها في دراسة العلوم الدينية ، والتوجه نحو العمل الفكري والثقافي ، فزاد الإنتاج المعرفي لهذه المدينة في مختلف الحقول. كما توسعت حركة التأليف والنشر والخطابة والأمسيات الشعرية والأدبية ، وأفتتحت عدد من المحافل التي تُعنى بالعلم والثقافة.
وتزايدت وتيرة التعليم للجنسين ، وارتفع عدد الطلاب والطالبات الى نحو 9300 طالب وطالبة في مختلف مراحل التعليم العام.
ففي آخر إحصائية لوزارة المعارف والرئاسة العامة لتعليم البنات للعام الدراسي 1419-1420هـ ، تضم صفوى 14 مدرسة حكومية للبنين يدرس فيها 4552 طالباً ، ومدرسة أهلية واحدة تضم نحو 100 طالب.
كما يوجد في صفوى 15 مدرسة للبنات ، تضم 4628 طالبة. 
وهناك نحو 650 طالب وطالبة من هذه المدينة يدرسون في مختلف جامعات المملكة بشكل منتظم في حين لايزال ثمة عشرات يواصلون دراستهم الجامعية بطريق الانتساب ، في الوقت نفسه فهناك عدد من الطلبة الجامعيين الذين يدرسون في جامعات أجنبية في الولايات المتحدة وباكستان وسوريا.

معلمون ومعلمات :
يعمل عدد كبير من ابناء مدينة صفوى وبناتها في حقل التعليم ، ومعظم المعلمين في المدارس الحكومية التابعد لهذه المدينة هم من أهلها ، كما يعمل عدد منهم في مدارس مختلفة ، وفي نفس الوقت فإن عدداً كبيراً من المعلمات السعوديات من هذه المدينة عملن لفترات مختلفة في مناطق المملكة ، وخاصة في المناطق النائية.
المدارس في صفوى تبعاً لإحصائية العام الدراسي 1419-1420هـ
أولاً : 
المرحلة الإبتدائية – بنين 
تاريخ التأسيس عدد الطلاب عدد الفصول اسم المدرسة
1378هـ 501 18 علي بن أبي طالب
1380هـ 398 15 اليرموك
1385هـ 341 11 أبو بكر الرازي
1393هـ 208 10 عبد الرحمن الغافقي
1402هـ 184 9 صفوى الإبتدائية
1408هـ 451 14 ضرار بن الأزور
1413هـ 224 11 حي الزهراء
2307 88 المجموع
ثانياً :
 المرحلة المتوسطة – بنين 
تاريخ التأسيس عدد الطلاب عدد الفصول اسم المدرسة
1389هـ 317 9 صفوى
1386هـ 398 8 الخوارزمي
1407هـ 341 9 حراء
1412هـ 399 11 الهدى
1455 37 المجموع
ثالثاً : 
المرحلة الثانوية – بنين 
تاريخ التأسيس عدد الطلاب عدد الفصول اسم المدرسة
1391هـ 498 14 صفوى
1411هـ 220 9 الصفا
1419هـ 316 10 دار العلوم
1034 33 المجموع
رابعاً :
 المرحلة الإبتدائية – بنات
عدد الطالبات عدد الفصول اسم المدرسة
607 21 الابتدائية الأولى بصفوى
661 22 الابتدائية الثانية بصفوى
143 6 الابتدائية الثالثة بصفوى
220 12 الابتدائية الرابعة بصفوى
128 7 الابتدائية الخامسة بصفوى
166 11 الابتدائية السادسة بصفوى
263 11 الابتدائية السابعة بصفوى
153 9 الابتدائية الثامنة بصفوى
2341 99 المجموع
خامساً :
 المرحلة المتوسطة – بنات
عدد الطالبات عدد الفصول اسم المدرسة
307 10 المتوسطة الأولى بصفوى
399 14 المتوسطة الثانية بصفوى
103 6 المتوسطة الثالثة بصفوى
401 14 المتوسطة الرابعة بصفوى
1210 44 المجموع
سادساً :
 المرحلة الثانوية – بنات
عدد الطالبات عدد الفصول اسم المدرسة
761 22 الثانوية الأولى بصفوى
174 7 الثانوية الثانية بصفوى
139 7 الثانوية الثالثة بصفوى
1074 36 المجموع

يتبع

----------


## المميزة

التطور العمراني في صفوى 
صفوى لم تعد تلك القرية الصغيرة التي وصفها الرحالة الغربي لوريمر بأنها قرية مسورة تتكون من 350 منزلاً ، ذلك في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي أما اليوم فهي مدينة متوسطة الحجم تقدر مساحتها الأجمالية بـ 70 كيلومتر مربع وتضم أكثر من 7000 وحدة سكنية ومبنى ويقدر عدد سكانها بحوالي 40000 نسمة حسب متوسط الأحصائيات.
وقد تغيّر وجه المدينة كثيراً منذ منتصف السبعينات ، وازدادت حركة العمران والتوسع الأفقي بخطى حثيثة منذ بداية الثمانينات ، حيث ساهمت إيرادات النفط المرتفعة ومنح القروض والتسهيلات سواء التي تمنحها شركة ارامكو أو تلك التي كان يوزعها صندوق التنمية العقاري ، ساهم في تنامي المساحات العمرانية في المدينة.
وقد تضاعف حجم المدينة خلال العشرين الماضية أكثر من عشرين ضعفاً ، فقامت مخططات وتوسعت أحياء واتسعت حركة العمران ، وصاحب ذلك قيام نشاط اقتصادي ملحوظ ، كما استقطبت المدينة أعداداً كبيرة من العمال السعوديين الذين يعملون في مجالات مختلفة او يشتغلون في الشركات القريبة من المدينة ، وكذلك عدداً من المتعاقدين العرب الذين يعملون في الصحة والتعليم وغير ذلك. كما استقطبت المدينة عدداً كبيراً من العمالة الوافدة التي جاءت لطلب الرزق ، والعمل في مختلف المرافق الاقتصادية.
ومن الأحياء الجديدة والتي أقيمت منذ نحو 20 عاماً وتوسعت منذ ذلك الحين :
حي الخياطية ، حي الصولية ، حي برزان ، حي البدرية ، حي المسبحية ، حي النادي ، حي حزم صفوى ، وقد شهد أكبر مجالات التغير ، حيث تبدلت بيوت الصفيح والمخططات العشوائية التي كانت تطوق المدينة الى مخططات حديثة وبيوت مسلحة ، وارتفع بشكل صاروخي اسعار الاراضي والعقارات في هذه المنطقة أمام حركة شراء متنامية ، حيث يصل سعر المتر المربع من الارض في هذا الحي الى نحو (500 – 600 ريال).
كما أقامت شركة ارامكو عدداً من الأحياء لموظفيها تشغل ما مجموعه 1544 وحدة سكنية بمساحة إجمالية تصل الى (1.389.600 متر مربع) ومن هذه الأحياء : حي مدينة العمال (1-3) ، وحي المطافي ، وحي الزهراء ، والمدينة الحجرية ، والهلالية (والثلاثة الأخيرة أسمتها ارامكو : حي العروبة) ، وقد ساهمت أحياء ارمكو في إعطاء طابع عمراني متقدم لهذه المدينة حيث تتسم أحياؤها بجمال التصميم وروعة البناء وتكامل الخدمات الأساسية من مياه وكهرباء وهاتف وصرف صحي ، كما تتصف مخططات ارامكو بتواجد الخدمات الضرورية كالمسطحات الخضراء والحدائق والمدارس والاسواق والاماكن المحجوزة لإقامة المساجد.
المؤسسات الإجتماعية في صفوى:
مع هذه الطفرة كان لا بد من قيام مؤسسات أجتماعية ترعى القضايا الإجتماعية وتستجيب لاحتياجات السكان. ومن بين المؤسسات الاجتماعية في صفوى : 
1- مهرجان الصفا للأعراس (الزواج الجماعي) .من أكثر المؤسسات الأهلية والاجتماعية نشاطاً في مدينة صفوى مهرجان الصفا للأعراس ، والذي جاء لتحقيق مزيداً من التكاتف والتآلف والتعاون بين أهالي البلاد بالاعتماد على إمكاناتهم الذاتية والدعم المعنوي من مؤسسات البلاد الحكومية والأهلية المختلفة .
فالمهرجان ليس مؤسسة يقصد منها تخفيف الأعباء المالية على المتزوجين وفقط بل هو صرحٌ عمل اجتماعي متكامل تتظافر فيه كل الجهود الشابة والخيرية من عملية بناء المخيم حتى آخر تفاصيل الحفل والزفة مروراً بالضيافة والزينة كم كان المهرجان ولا يزال ملتقاً خيراً لاكتشاف الطاقات الشابة وتفجيرها في شتى المواهب الإدارية والفنية بل والثقافية كما أن المهرجان منبراً عظيم لإثراء الحركة الأدبية في مجال الشعر والنثر والمسرح ليس على مستوى الطاقات المحلية وفقط بل وعلى مستوى الخليج ككل فقد استضاف أدباء وشعراء وكتاب من شتى دول الخليج وخاصة البحرين والكويت ناهيك عن منطقتي الأحساء والقطيف .
وعلى هامش المهرجان أقيمت عدة برامج ثقافية واجتماعية لتعزيز الحالة الاجتماعية والثقافية في المنطقة وكان من أبرز المشاريع وأنجحها معرض التراث الشعبي في المهرجان السادس ومعرض المؤسسات الاجتماعية والثقافية في المهرجان الثامن .
وباحتفال صفوى بمهرجانها الحادي عشر (17 ربيع اول 1420 هـ 1/7/1999) يكون المهرجان قد زفّ أكثر من 570 عريساً وعروساً .
نادي الصفا الرياضي تأسس نادي الصفا الرياضي بصفوى في العام 1368هـ (1947) ويصنف ضمن أندية الدرجة الثانية ، ويمتلك حالياً استاداً رياضياً مجهزاً بأحدث المعدات والصالات ، بينها صالة مغلقة للألعاب ، وخلال السبعينات ارتفعت اسهم النادي بسبب إنجازات اعضائه الرياضية حيث حقق فريق النادي للسباحة بطولة المملكة لعدة دورات وحافظ على الصدارة حتى منتصف الثمانينات ، ولايزال في صدارة الفرق السعودية في السباحة.
كما حاز لاعبو النادي على صدارة الفريق الوطني للسباحة والذي حقق معظم بطولات الخليج وحقق مكاسب رياضية على الصعيدين العربي والعالمي. 
ومن أبرز السباحين السعوديين :
 علوي مكي ، فاخر الداوود ، صالح عجاج ، أنور صالح ، فائق المحسن ، وجميعهم من نادي الصفا الرياضي بصفوى.
كذلك برز النادي في كرة الطائرة واليد والسلة والعاب الدفاع عن النفس.
2- جمعية الصفا الخيرية للخدمات الإجتماعيةتعتبر جمعية الصفا الخيرية للخدمات الإجتماعية ، أول جمعية خيرية سعودية ، حيث تم إنشاؤها في العام 1376هـ (1955) بيد أنها لم تسجل رسمياً الا في العام 1383هـ (1962) وقد أرّخ الخيب الصفواني الشهير السيد هاشم بن شرف المير وهو والد الخطيب المعاصر السيد جعفر المير تأسيس الجمعية في قصيدة القاها بتاريخ 17 ربيع الأول 1381هـ جاء فيها :
لنيل المعالي يابلادي تقدمي ففـضــل الفتى ياقومنا بالتقدم
فهبو لنيل المجد إنّ منــاله هو الشرف العالي لدى كل آدمي
إلى أن يقول :
فتلك لكم جمعية الخير أسست لرحمة مسكين وإنعاش معدم
وقد تم تسجيل الجمعية لدى وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية برقم (7) وتضم الجمعية مجلساً للإدارة يتولاه رئيس منتخب من قبل اعضاء المجلس الذين ينتخبون كل عامين من قبل الجمعية العمومية وهم عموم المشتركين الذين يسددون اشتراكاتهم.
وقد تبوأت جمعية الصفا مكانة مرموقة ، فحازت على صدارة الجمعيات الخيرية السعودية في اعداد المشتركين ، ونشطت ادارتها في تنفيذ عدد من الأعمال المهمة التي استفادت منها البلاد ، بينها :
- تأسيس روضتين للأطفال.
- تأسيس مستوصف متكامل الخدمات ، يقدم العلاج الراقي لأهالي المنطقة ، ويقدم العون والمساعدة للأسر المحتاجة.
- لجنة خدمة المجتمع ، وتتولى تنظيم الدورات الدراسية ودورات لتعليم الحاسب الآلي للفتيان والفتيات من مختلف الأعمار بالتعاون مع أحد معاهد الكمبيوتر في المنطقة الشرقية ، كما رعت دورات متقدمة يحصل بعدها المتدرب على شهادة دبلوم في الحاسب الآلي. كما تنظم اللجنة دورات تقوية للطلاب والطالبات بهدف تقوية مستواهم الدراسي.
- اللجنة النسائية ، وتشرف على اعمال خدمة المرأة في صفوى حيث تعقد الدورات التعليمية والتدريبية في الخياطة وتعليم التفصيل والآلة الكاتبة والأعمال النسوية.
- بالاضافة للدور الاساسي الذي تنهض به الجمعية وهو مساعدة الفقراء والمحتاجين ، حيث تقسم الجمعية مساعداتها الى دائمة وطارئة ومساعدات صحية ورمضانية وكسوة العيد والحقيبة المدرسية بالاضافة الى تقديم العون الاجتماعي في تمديد المياه وترميم المنازل واصلاح بيوت العبادة والاماكن العامة.
- لجنة العلاقات العامة ، وهي لجنة حديثة أسسها الراحل سعيد آل ابراهيم بهدف تطعيم مجلس الإدارة بكوادر اجتماعية من مدينة صفوى تحظى بثقة المجتمع وتكون مساند رئيس لمجلس الادارة في اعماله من حيث التعريف بالجمعية وتقديم انجازاته ونقل تصورات الاهالي اليها وحث الأفراد على الاشتراك وتقديم العون المادي والاسهام في الاعمال والنشاطات التي تقوم بها الجمعية.
وقد نظمت الجمعية خلال الثلاث سنوات الاخيرة سوقاً خيرياً في شهر رمضان المبارك استقطب اهتماماً ملحوظاً من قبل الاهالي وابناء المدن المجاورة ، ويذهب ريع السوق لدعم مشاريع الجمعية.
وخلال العام 1998 قدمت جمعية الصفا نحو مليون ومائة وعشرة آلاف ريال (1.110.800 ريال) لمساعدة الأسر المحتاجة كما قدمت مساعدات بمناسبة شهر رمضان في نفس العام بلغت 62.280 (إثنان وستون الف ومأتين وثمانين ريالا).
- وقد تناوب على رئاسة الجمعية عدد من ابناء صفوي المشهود لهم بالحكمة والإدارة والكفاءة منهم : 
- عبد العظيم الصادق.
- حسين فريد
- علي عبد الكريم المسلم.
- علي العالي.
- سعيد الأحمد.
- احمد الاحمد 
- سعيد الشرفاء ابو جميل 
- حاليا علي الموسى 
3- لجنة كافل اليتيم
4- نادي الصفا الرياضي :
في طليعة أندية المملكة في السباحة والطائرة وألعاب القوى لعدة سنوات.
5- صندوق الزواج الخيري
6- اللجنة الثقافية
7- المنتدى الأدبي الثقافي
8- لجنة أصدقاء القرآن
9- جمعية التراث الشعبي
كما أن هنالك العديد من المجالس العائلية في البلاد والمؤسسات التي تعني بالمرأة والطفل .
صفوى في الشعر المعاصر 
قصيدة للشاعر / السيد عدنان العوامي
أيا ألقاً ينهلُّ فوق ربى صفوى
إذا ارتبت في أمري فعفوَ الهوى ، عفوا
أجيئُكِ مشحوناً بنبض مشاعري
ودفء صباباتي. وتحسبها دعوى
أتنكِرني وجهاً عليه ظلالها
أتجهلني جفناً على طيفها يُطوى
وعاطفةً مجبولةً من بهارها
ومن صيفها الأوفى ومنهلها الأروى
ومن نخلة مفتونة بدلالها
ومن لوزة سكرى وسوسَنة نشوى
فرفقاً إذا قبّلتَ رمل طفوفها
وعانقت في أحضانها النخلَ والسّروا
ولامستَ كثباناً بها مشرئبةً
تُهدهدُ فيها العطر والدفء والصحوا
فإن بها ظلاً لطبفِ حبيبتي
وأخشى عليها الضوء يوقظها سهوا
* * *
ألم ترها يوماً تسرح شعرها
بداروشَ كالموال مسترسلاً حلواً
تُريقُ دموع الليل فوق ضفافه
تسلسله. ترخي ضفائرَه زهوا
تهدهده . ترعاهْ تحت ردائها
وتَغفَلُ أحياناً فتنشره رهوا
وتنساه مسفوحاً . وأبقى مشرداً
أدافع أشواقي . أحاذر أن أروى
* * *
فيالَهوى المفتون يضرى جُنونُه
إذا أفلتت كفيه راحةُ من يهوى
ويا ولهاً صغناه من عِشقِ تينةٍ
(ببرزان) سلسلناهُ في ظلها شدوا
وعشقاً ترشفناهُ من مزن غيمةٍ
(بجاوان) أرضعناه من طهرها تقوى
ومن موجة تحت الشراع مشوقة
إذا أحتضنت تلك الضفاف بكت شجوا
* * *
وتعجب من خوفي عليها وغيرتي
أتعشَقُها مثلي؟ أتهوى التي أهوى
لعلك لو تدري بما يستفزُّني
إلى أرض أحبابي ، تقاسمني الشكوى
ألم أكُ ذاك الطفل يحثو ترابها
على رأسه شمساً ، ويستفُّه حلوى
ألم أجرِ مبهور الخطى في دروبها
ألم أطو ، مفتوناً ، أزقتها عدوا
أما حفيت رجلاي في ربواتها
أما مجلت كفاي في سِيفها لهوا
غداة أسّفُّ الرّمل أبنيه خيمةً
أطرزُ للأحلام في ظلها مأوى
فتسبقني الأمواج تسرق خيمتي 
وتترك لي الأصداف والرمل والمروا
أتحسبني أنسى ملاعب صبوتي 
متى نسي العُشاق ؟ أو (ألفوا السلوى)
(معاذ الهوى) فالحبُّ مازال في دمي
ضجيجاً ، وفي أذني من بوحه نجوى
هوى بين أضلاعي لظلِّ نخيلها
وجدولها الأدنى ، ونجمتها القصوى
(لماجيةٍ) تستنشقُ الضَّوء ، بَّرةٍ
تجود على الأضياف بالمَنِّ والسلوى
وحوريَّةٍ مازِلتُ أحضنُ وجهَهَا
بذاكرتي حرزاً وأشربه محوا
أخبئهُ نبضاً وراء هواجسي
رسيساً بشرياني أحسُّ به يقوى
وأذرف آهاتي ، تلف سوارها 
وتغسل عن خلخالها العَنَم الأحوى
تمنيتُ لو كانت حياتي قصيدةً 
أغني بها أهلي أغني بها صفوى
* * *

يتبع

----------


## المميزة

أماكن العبادة :
يوجد في صفوى نحو 10 مساجد و 7 حسينيات للرجال ونحو (20 عزية) للنساء.
بيد أنه يلاحظ أن معظم هذه الأماكن المخصصة للعبادة والتثقيف الديني قد بنيت في أوقات سابقة ، ومع التوسع العمراني الكبير لمدينة صفوى ، أخفق الأهالي في الحصول على تصريحات لبناء مساجد أو أماكن العبادة ، وهناك مخططات كاملة لا يوجد فيها مسجد واحد ، مثل الصولية ومدينة الزهراء والمدينة الحجرية والهلالية والخياطية والمسبحية وحي النادي ومنطقة برزان ، وتتركز المساجد والحسينيات في المنطقة القديمة من صفوى.
المساجد في صفوى
1- مسجد الإمام الحسين.
تقام فيه أكبر صلاة جماعة في صفوى ، الإمام : الشيخ يوسف المهدي.
2- مسجد الأمام علي ، ثاني أكبر مسجد في صفوى ، يتناوب على الصلاة فيه السيد عبد الكامل السادة والشيخ جعفر المبارك ، والشيخ مقداد الخزعل.
3- مسجد الإمام الحسن ، تقام فيه صلاة الجماعة بإمامة الشيخ زكي الحبيب.
4- مسجد الإمام زين العابدين ، تقام فيه صلاة الجماعة بإمامة الشيخ حسن الخويلدي.
5- مسجد المدينة ، تقام فيه صلاة الجماعة بإمامة الشيخ محمد المعتوق.
6- مسجد العباس ، تقام فيه صلاة الجماعة بإمامة السيد محمد ال ادريس.
7- مسجد الإمام الحجة ، تقام فيه صلاة الجماعة بإمامة الشيخ علي صلاح.
8- مسجد النور. وهو مسجد صغير يقع بجوار مسجد الامام علي 
9- مسجد العين الشرقي (الزهراء).
10- مسجد الديرة الصغير.
11- مسجد البدرية.
12- مسجد الكوثر ، وهو أضخم مسجد في صفوى قيد الإنشاء ويقع في مخطط ارامكو (العروبة) خلف الجمعية التعاونية متعددة الأغراض.
الحسينيات في صفوى1- حسينية الرسول الأعظم.
2- الحسينية المهدية.
3- الحسينية الجعفرية.
4- الحسينية الخيدرية.
5- الحسينية الحسنية.
6- حسينية سليمان بن عبد الله.
7- حسينية بن جمعة.
8- حسينية السيد مكي.
عزيات النساء :
وبالنسبة لمجالس النساء ، فالعديد من السيدات اللائي يهدفن الى اقامة مجالس العزاء وقراءة مآتم اهل البيت او اتخاذ اماكن للتوجيه الثقافي والديني يعمدن الى تحويل بيوتهن الى مجالس وعادات اسبوعية حيث تلتقي النساء للقراءة والإستماع ، وهناك نحو 20 موقع تقام فيه المجالس للنساء بشكل منتظم.
ويلاحظ أن هذه المجالس هي في الغالب أماكن صغيرة لا تتسع لأكثر من 100 شخص ، وهناك أماكن واسعة وكبيرة تُعتبر رئيسية حيث تقام فيها مجالس الفاتحة والتأبين في حال الوفاة ، ويعود معظم النشاط في هذه الأماكن الى عادات قديمة حيث يتدارسن القرآن الكريم ، ثم تُقرأ شئ من السيرة والتي تعتمد بشكل أساسي على سيرة الرسول واهل بيته ثم تلقى أبيات من التأبين والعزاء ، وفي السنوات الأخيرة أضيفت لهذه الفعاليات برامج أخرى تعتمد على محاضرات التثقيف الديني والاجتماعي والصحي أحياناً عملاً نحو تطوير المجالس الحسينية وزيادة نسبة الفائدة ومواكبة الإحتياجات المستجدة. كذلك فقد أمكن الإستفادة من هذه الأماكن في اقامة المناسبات السعيدة ، كحفلات الزواج والاعياد ومواليد الرسول واهل البيت وفعاليات رمضان المختلفة.
وتقوم هذه المجالس بدور فعال في توسيع ونشر وغرس الثقافة الدينية في المجتمع ، وتمد المستمعين بذخيرة واسعة في المعلومات والثقافة الإسلامية وغرس القيم الروحية داخلهم ، وهي كذلك توطد أواصر المجتمع وتعزز تجارب افراده وخبراتهم وكفاءاتهم المختلفة.
ومن العادات المصاحبة لهذه المجالس ، تقديم الطعام في المناسبات الدينية والإجتماعية ، حيث تقدم صاحبة المأتم وجبة الغداء أو العشاء للمستمعين ، وينفق الأهالي بسخاء لهذه المجالس لسببين : الاول ، الاعتقاد بأن هذا النوع من الإنفاق هو إحياء لذكر الرسول واهل بيته وبالتالي فهو وسيلة للتقرب الى الله ورجاءمثوبته. والثاني ، حرصهم على تعزيز هذا النوع من التجارب ودعم هذه المؤسسات نظراً لفائدتها المباشرة في خدمة المجتمع.
ومن هذه العزايا :
1- عزية أم عون.
2- عزية أم صالح.
3- عزية مريم معلمة.
4- عزية أم فاروق.
5- عزية أم أحمد سعيدة.
6- عزية بيت ابراهيم اليوسف.
7- فاطمة نبيه.
8- عزية أم سامي.
9- عزية أم حسين خميس.
10- عزية أم جهاد الداوود.
11- عزية أم فيصل.
12- عزية ام حسن حمدان.
13- عزية أم جاسم الحايكي.
14- عزية ام علي مرهون.
15- عزية المدينة.
16- عزية أم حاتم.
17- عزية أم بنين.
18- عزية أم عبد المطلب سيف.
19- عزية أم أفراح.
20- عزية بيت علي درازي.
21- عزية بيت احمد حسن.
22- عزية بيت سيد سعود.
23- عزية مكية زاكي.
24- عزية أم حبيب خويلدي.
علماء الدين في صفوى :
1- الشيخ يوسف المهدي 
2- الشيخ حسن مكي الخويلدي
3- الشيخ علي صلاح.
5- الشيخ فؤاد عبد الكريم المتروك.
6- السيد هاشم العلوي.
7- السيد زهير العلوي.
8- السيد جعفر السيد حسين العلوي.
9- الشيخ محمد حسن عبد الرحيم الحبيب.
10- الشيخ حيدر السعيد.
11- الشيخ جعفر علي عبد الله المبارك.
12- الشيخ مقداد الخزعل.
13- الشيخ محمد حسن العجاج.
14- الشيخ محمد صالح العجاج.
15 - الشيخ محمد عبد الله العجاج.
16- الشيخ محمد المعتوق.
17- الشيخ حسين عاشور.
18- الشيخ أحمد سعيد المطرود.
19- الشيخ زكي حسن عبد الرحيم.
20 -الشيخ محمد آل ابراهيم.
21- الشيخ حبيب الدهيم.
22- الشيخ لؤي حسين الناصر.
23- الشيخ محمد حسن الصلاح
24- الشيخ صالح غريب.
25- الشيخ سعيد المرهون.
26- الشيخ جهاد قريش.
27- الشيخ حسين علي المرهون.
28- الشيخ زكريا حسين الهاني.
29- الشيخ صراع الشبيب.
الخطباء في صفوى 
1- السيد جعفر السيد هاشم المير.
2- السيد عمران السيد شرف المير.
3- السيد محمد السيد علي آل ادريس.
4- ملا حسين بن محمد اليوسف.
5- السيد عبد الله السيد هاشم المير (مقيم في الأحساء).
6- الشيخ حسن مكي الخويلدي
7- الشيخ علي صلاح.
8- الشيخ سلمان الغاشي.
9- الشيخ سعيد مكي الخويلدي.
10- السيد عبد الكامل السيد عبدالله المير.
11- الشيخ محمد صالح العجاج.
12- الشيخ علي عبد الكريم العيسى.
13- الشيخ صالح آل ابراهيم.
14- الشيخ محمد المعتوق.
الحركة الفنية في صفوى التمثيل :
تطور فن التمثيل في صفوى متأخراً ، بعد أن كان مجموعة محاولات وتجارب غير متصل ومتعثرة أحياناً ، وقد نشط الفن المسرحي من خلال المسرح المدرسي حيث فازت مسرحية اليتيم التي قدمتها مدرسة صفوى النموذجية بمسابقة المسرح المدرسي السعودي بداية الثمانينات ، وسار المسرح على هذا المنوال حتى وقت متأخر حين كثّف نادي الصفا نشاطه في المجال الفني ، فأسس فرقة تمثيل مسرحي قدمت العديد من الأعمال الفنية كان لبعضها صيتاً عالياً.
ومع توفر الكادر الفني من الشباب الممثلين وبعضهم أعضاء في جمعية الثقافة والفنون بالدمام ، إفتقد الفريق النصوص الناضجة ، وكان للأعمال التي كتبها الاستاذ جمال ابراهيم نائب رئيس النادي دورها في تعزيز ورفد مسيرة المسرح في صفوى.
د- الفن التشكيلي :بالرغم من أن المنطقة الشرقية ، ومنطقة القطيف بشكل خاص تحتل دور الريادة في الفن التشكيلي السعودي ، حيث برز عدد من الاسماء اللامعة في مجال الفن التشيكيلي ، وحازت المنطقة على عدد كبير من الوجوه الفنية التي أحيت معارض سعودية وعالمية ، ومن بين نحو 100 فنان تشكيلي من الجنسين من أبناء الشرقية والقطيف ، لا تمثل صفوى سوى رقمٍ ضئيل بينهم ، ومن الفنانين التشكيليين ، ميرزا حسين الصالح ، سيد طالب عدنان ، رضية ناصر ، علي التاروتي ، علي حسين كاظم ، بدر علي كاظم اللذين شاركا في المسابقة الثانية للفنون التشكيلية في الشرقية في صفر 1399هـ والمعرض الثاني للفنون التشكيلية بجمعية الثقافة والفنون بذي الحجة 1399هـ ، فؤاد محمد صادق حيث شارك في المعرض التشكيلي السنوي في صفر 1396هـ بستة أعمال متميزة.
ميرزا الصالح 
أقدم وأبرز الفنانين المذكورين ، حيث استمر في إحياء وتنظيم المعارض الفنية داخل المملكة ، وهو من مواليد 1373هـ (1952) وقد تخرج من معهد التربية الفنية بالرياض 1392هـ (1971) وعمل منذ ذلك الحين مدرساً لمادة التربية الفنية. وقد أشرف على لجنة الفنون التشكيلية بنادي الصفا الرياضي بصفوى ، شارك في العديد من المعارض التي نظمتها رعاية الشباب في الدمام والرياض.
شارك في المعرض السنوي للفنون التشكيلية بالدمام في صفر 1396هـ بخمسة أعمال وفي المسابقة الأولى للفنون التشكيلية (ذو القعدة 1397هـ بأربعة أعمال ، ومعرض المسابقة الثانية للفنون التشكيلية في صفر 1397هـ بـ(15 عملاَ) والمسابقة الثالثة 1398هـ بـ(5 أعمال) والمعرض التالية حتى عام 1406هـ 1986. 
يتجه الى التجريد الزخرفي في أعماله ، التي (تمثل طابعاً شرقياً ويصل بخطوطه وتكويناته الى أجواء حالة من خلال تداخلاتها واستمرارية حركتها اللامتناهية. ويوظف مجموعة الألوان الباردة والدافئة جنباً الى جنب لتضفي هالة من الأمواج اللونية والخطية المتلاطمة لتكون شكل اللوحة العام ، وتأخذ أعماله شكلاً زخرفياً بعيداً عن التصوير لاستخدامه المباشر لنوعية الخامة التي يتعامل معها).
هـ - التصوير الضوئي :يوجد في صفوى عدد من المصورين المحترفين سواء في التصوير الضوئى او التصوير الصحفي ، بينهم :
1- خضر بشري (مصور ومهندس في شركة ارامكو) مهتم بتصوير التراث الشعبي.
2- سعيد اسماعيل ، مصور صحفي في جريدة عكاظ (1990-1998) ومصور في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن بالظهران في الفترة من 1998 حتى اليوم.
3- عبد العظيم اسماعيل ، مصور في جريدة البلاد.
4- أحمد العبد الله ، مصور في جريدة الرياضي. 
5- عبد الله الصفواني ، مصور صحفي في الهيئة السعودية للآثار بالرياض.
6- عدنان الشبر وهو أبرز المصورين الفوتغرافيين في صفوى ، حيث يُعد من المصورين الفوتغرافيين المحترفين الذين فازوا بجوائز دولية منها فوزه بالمرتبة الثانية في المسابقة العالمية الثانية التي نظمها الإتحاد الدولي للمصورين الفوتغرافيين المحترفين بسويسرا (فياب) ، والتي وزعت جوائزها في الهند 1998، كما مثّل المملكة في المسابقة الدولية الـ 52 بهونغ كونغ عام 1997 ، والمسابقة الـ 141 الدولية بانجلترا عام 1997 ، والمسابقة الدولية التي نظمتها جمعية الصين الشعبية للمصورين المحترفين للعام 1999. وحصل على المركز الثاني في مسابقة جائزة الأمير خالد الفيصل أمير منطقة عسير للتنشيط السياحي ، والمركز الأول في مسابقة جائزة جامعة الملك فيصل بالأحساء 1997. شارك في عدد من المعارض الفنية في الشارقة ودبي والرياض والدمام ومركز الخدمة الاجتماعية بالقطيف.
وضعته من هنا وهناك لخدمة البلد ومجتمعهاوبودب لو اعلم من هو صاحب هذا الجهد..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
فديتهاااا صفوى ديرتي والله ^_^
ما شاء الله 
تقرير شاااامل لصفوى ما شاء الله 
كفيتي ووفيتي خيتوو المميزه 
الله يعطيش ألف عافيه 
بس الغريب انوو ما شفت لااا عيلتي
 ولاااا الحي الي ساكنه فيه الديره 
فأي داااعووس مدري زرنوق مدري الشارع هع  
>> لدي الدرجه احناا مو مشهورين خخخ 
الله يعطيش العافيه خيتووو المميزه ع المجهوود
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## المميزة

هلا خيتووو لو اقولش ماتصدقي 
حتى اني ما شفت عيلتي  :rocket: 
مع ان عيلتنا من اكبر عوائل صفوى يعني في 4 عوائل نفس الاسم ومايقربوو لبعض بس مدري دورتها ولا شفتها

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*ياحلو صفوى واهل صفوى*
*لو ما عندي انساب هناك كان سبيتها >> امزح*
*على عيني وراسي صفوى واهلها*

----------


## المميزة

> *ياحلو صفوى واهل صفوى*
> ويزين الناصرة واهلها
> 
> *لو ما عندي انساب هناك كان سبيتها >> امزح*
> اكيييد ما تسويها ولووو في احد يعرف صفوى ويقدر يسبها
> 
> *على عيني وراسي صفوى واهلها*
> وعلى عيني وراسي الناصرة واهلها





يسلمووو اخوي ع المرور نورت

----------


## حنين بلا شوق

مشكورة خيتو المميزة ،،
على هاذا الموضوع الجميـــل و المعلومات القيمة و المفيدة 
موضوع كامل و متكامل ،، يستحق الشكر و الثناء عليه
بس مثل ما قلتي انتي مع خيتو عوامية صفوانية 
ان مو كل العوائل مكتوبه ^^
يلا خير ان شاء الله
الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافية يارب
عساك على  القوة ان شاء الله
تحــــــــــــياتي
حنين بلا شوق

----------


## المميزة

> مشكورة خيتو المميزة ،،
> 
> على هاذا الموضوع الجميـــل و المعلومات القيمة و المفيدة
> الشكر لتواجدك خيتووو
> موضوع كامل و متكامل ،، يستحق الشكر و الثناء عليه
> والله شبكة الناصرة تستحق اكثر من كذا
> بس مثل ما قلتي انتي مع خيتو عوامية صفوانية 
> ان مو كل العوائل مكتوبه ^^
> يلا خير ان شاء الله
> ...



منورة خيتوو 
اسعدني تواجدك العطر في صفحتي

----------


## ملكه القلوب

تسلمين والله على الجهد الطيب والمعلومات

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو ع المرور منوووورة

----------

